# COUNT YOUR Blessings~ Name them, one by one...



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

Morning lovely Sisters in Christ,

This lil song is stuck in my head and this thought came to me.... why don't we count our blessings... we'll SEE what God is doing in our lives:
_
Count your blessings, name them one by one,
Count your blessings, see what God hath done!
Count your blessings, name them one by one,
And it will surprise you what the Lord hath done_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ox75f3HWBA

Who wants to go first?

*STAY BLESSED TODAY!!!*


----------



## Crown (May 9, 2012)

I am in Christ!


----------



## Crown (May 9, 2012)

I am alive!


----------



## Crown (May 9, 2012)

I am healthy!


----------



## Crown (May 9, 2012)

I am a woman!


----------



## Crown (May 9, 2012)

I have a family.
...
...
...


----------



## ivyness (May 9, 2012)

I have a fiancé who loves me
I have a fiancé who would give me the world
He has given me a dream home (closing tomorrow) and my dream puppy in the last 7 days.
I had my father for 28 years and not for 1 day did I have to worry about a thing. From changing a flat tyre to every little bill!! Not once was I late paying anything and I went to sleep every night feeling safe and secure.
I have a puppy who thinks the world revolves around me.
I have a roof, food, bills are paid and I don't have to worry about those things (bigger things to worry about).

Count your blessings.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (May 9, 2012)

I have a heart and a desire to seek after God...


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

That's indeed a blessing, Crown...  




Crown said:


> I am a woman!


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

ivyness... wow!!! Blessed, you are... congrats on the new home and upcoming nuptials. God is good.


Amein~


----------



## auparavant (May 9, 2012)

That G-d gave confirmation that that divine chapelet prayer and promise was true for the person close to me who was recently murdered. They are at peace, in heaven.

That G-d has protected me and my family and will continue to do so.  

The those I thought had abandoned me have returned with such an outpouring of love and concern and help.

That I moved here based upon His will and that He continually shows this to me.

That He sends hope for me to trust in future...not stemming from me, but is solely Him speaking to me.


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

1) Blessed with a praying Mom...literally rolls out of bed onto her knees in the mornings... lol
2) God has kept me safe from harm and danger, from the time I was born
3) I'm blessed, to be a blessing to others
4) I have communications with my loved ones
5) I get to wake up in good spirits, with a song priasing God on my mind...this morning, it was Mamite
6) I have a loving, supportive hubby
7) My nephew is growing up into a fine young man
8) I have  a pastor who is not afraid to admit his faults and is growing before his congregation
9) The best lessons I've learned involved God in some form
10) Haven't been to a funeral since 1996
11) Thankful to God for His Blessed Assurance
12) I can freely read my Bible anywhere


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 9, 2012)

Christ saved me!!

Salvation is the Best Gift I have ever received!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (May 9, 2012)

Im in pain so that tells me I'm alive
I'm in bed so that tells me I have shelter
I have food in the fridge
I'm seeking God for a transformation in me
I'm learning how self love


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

Crown said:


> I am alive!


 
Amen! And alive in Christ at that! Gal 2:20   Let me tip toe out this thread before I embarass myself in public.


----------



## LoveisYou (May 9, 2012)

1. I've been delivered from a lot
2. I have a loving mother and sister
3. I'm about to graduate
4. I'm healthy
5. I am in my right mind
6. I have food on the table, clothes on my back and a roof over my head
7. I have good friends and people who care about me


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

Crown said:


> I am in Christ!


 Yeessss!!   Okay, too late!


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> 1) *Blessed with a praying Mom...literally rolls out of bed onto her knees in the mornings... lol*
> 2) God has kept me safe from harm and danger, from the time I was born
> 3) I'm blessed, to be a blessing to others
> 4) I have communications with my loved ones
> ...


 
Yeessss!!!!  Thank you for praying moms and grandmothers!   Yesss!!!!Amen to 2-12 as well, you are indeed blessed!  Whew!


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

I am saved, thank God!  I am still in the land of the living, with an opportunity to repent and serve him!  Christ died for me!


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

Love it!  Don't forget blessed with a great eye for fashion... 

Congratulations on the impending graduation! 




LoveisYou said:


> 1. I've been delivered from a lot
> 2. I have a loving mother and sister
> 3. I'm about to graduate
> 4. I'm healthy
> ...


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

Love it! You're blessed indeed, chica... 




GoddessMaker said:


> Im in pain so that tells me I'm alive
> I'm in bed so that tells me I have shelter
> I have food in the fridge
> I'm seeking God for a transformation in me
> I'm learning how self love


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

sidney, you are indeed blessed! Blessed with a ministry that reaches others effectively...


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2012)

*Proverbs 10:22*
_The blessing of the LORD, it maketh rich, and he addeth no sorrow with it._

The Blessing is also manifested in the natural, so don't be shy to count your physical blessings...they already are an extension of your spiritual blessing.. Whom God blesses, no man can curse! Amein~!


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> *Proverbs 10:22*
> _The blessing of the LORD, it maketh rich, and he addeth no sorrow with it._
> 
> The Blessing is also manifested in the natural, so don't be shy to count your physical blessings...they already are an extension of your spiritual blessing.. Whom God blesses, no man can curse! Amein~!


 
Love this!  Well right now, I am blessed so much by this thread.  Thank you!! Laela


----------



## sidney (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> @sidney, you are indeed blessed! Blessed with a ministry that reaches others effectively...


 
Laela, I am blessed by your ministry as well!  You always post the threads that keep us lifted, praising, and reflecting on what is in our hearts.  Thank you for this thanksgiving thread!!  It's on time!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (May 9, 2012)

I am blessed to have healthy children, who want to know about the Lord. (always asking questions)
I am blessed to have a wonderful husband who is my best friend.
I am blessed my unsaved family members are still here and have a chance to repent and come to Jesus.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 9, 2012)

I am beyond blessed, despite my beginning my in between and latter have been greater with God...


----------



## TraciChanel (May 9, 2012)

I am blessed to be alive. Life is a miracle. I am blessed to have an awesome family who loves me and is beyond supportive. I am blessed to have a beautiful home, sustenance, reliable transportation. I'm blessed for all the beautiful and kind people who have touched my life (living and passed on). I'm blessed that I know God and have a relationship with Him. I'm blessed that even through my doubt (and mustard grain of faith at times), He continues to bless and perform miracles in my life. Thank you Laela for this beautiful thread.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Crucible (May 9, 2012)

I am in Christ.


----------



## Shimmie (May 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> Morning lovely Sisters in Christ,
> 
> This lil song is stuck in my head and this thought came to me.... why don't we count our blessings... we'll SEE what God is doing in our lives:
> _
> ...



Thank you for sharing this ...  when I count my blessings, there's no room left for anything negative to pollute my peace.


----------



## Sarophina (May 9, 2012)

I'm blessed to live with my awesome mother and brothers.
I'm blessed to be graduating in two days 
I'm blessed to have none, zip, nada drama in my life right now.
I'm blessed to have every need taken care of.
I'm blessed to have a merciful Savior that has kept me from harm and even bad choices & has given me hope and a future. 
I've put on the garment of praise, for the spirit of heaviness. Praise the Lord!!!!


----------



## mrselle (May 9, 2012)

My blessings are too many to count.  God is doing something new in me and for the first time in a really long time I am open to receiving what He has in store for me.  Last Tuesday God showed me to me and what I saw wasn't pretty.  I made some changes that day and I have been making changes every day since then.  He is so good that on Sunday He gave me confirmation that I was heading in the right direction.


----------



## loolalooh (May 9, 2012)

I am blessed to be ...

redeemed
healed
a child of God
a daughter of a praying mother
healthy
in a loving family
alive to accomplish the work God has for me
protected by the Lord
unconditionally loved by the Lord
.... the list is endless


----------



## Laela (May 10, 2012)

Yes,we are all indeed blessed by the Most High God!

health&Hair, I just love that your children are seeking Truth, to know the Lord for themselves... wonderful

TraciChanel, you're most welcome 

Shimmie... um, name them.. one by one... 

mrselle, I am so glad to hear you received direction from Our Father this weekend..what a blessing..

Crucible.. AMEIN!!

Sarophina... congratulations on your accomplishment and coming graduation...blessed indeed!

loolalooh...oooo chile... BLESSED beyond measure!


----------



## CelineB (May 10, 2012)

I started to type this long list of blessings but could not stop. 

Matt 6:33 "seek first the kingdom of God and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well'

True Word of the Living God. 

Blessings, peace, joy, love to all of you. amen


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 14, 2012)

Great thread!

I am blessed to be a child of God
I am blessed to have the family I have
I am blessed to be in good health
I am blessed to have more than my needs met
I am blessed to be free to worship God


----------



## pink219 (May 14, 2012)

I have a job! 
I'm blessed! (everywhere I go)
I'm favored!
God has mercy over my family and I every single day!
God gives me the strength!
Jesus loves me and shed his blood for me! 
I am taking steps to get out of debt (with the help of Jesus)! 
I have faith!
My family and I are healthy! 
I know the devil is a liar!! and Jesus has the final say (now that's a blessing!)

There is so much more I could put down here...


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (May 15, 2012)

This is something that I turned into a game with my kids when times seem tough

Here is mine!



Life
My Past
My Family
Children
Relationships
Jesus
For my friendship with him
For everything he is
For His discipline of me
His compassion
Providing for me
Food 
Roof over my head
Clothes on our back 
For taking GOOD care of us in a bad economy

[/LIST]


----------



## 3jsmom (May 15, 2012)

I will say thanks to @Laela for a great thread

I am grateful for Christ coming and dying for me
Three awesome children that are saved and striving to be live for God for themselves
Having a job, a home, and transportation
Two wonderful parents that love and support me and my kids
Being able to seek God first in all things
A Pastor that is not ashamed to preach the gospel of Christ
A desire to crucify my flesh daily and live a life pleasing to God


----------



## BostonMaria (May 15, 2012)

My neck hurts, but I know that He saved me from sickness and disease so I have the power to make this pain go away

I was able to open my eyes this morning. There are some people that didn't make it, but I am still alive.

I have a job! They drive me batty at work, but I have a job!

Today is my wedding anniversary and I am grateful to have a companion that loves me.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 15, 2012)

I am blessed today because he woke me up in sound mind, ALL my faculties are working according to HIS order...I can't take anything for granted he has blessed me in  abundance...


----------



## auparavant (May 15, 2012)

Vision

Heart

Transparency

Forgiveness (although, I didn't think I had it, but someone said I did so I'm running with that and keeping in to the forefront, whether I like to or not).  I have the conscience.

Perfection? Nope, but I'm blessed to have both of them. If I didn't, I would be as beneficial to the living as the dead. I'm very thankful.


----------



## lilanie (May 15, 2012)

1. I am about to graduate in the summer
2. I successfully enrolled in my university classes (a feat for some, super budget cuts!)
3. I am healthy
4. I have been working for 15 months
5. I am growing in the Lord
6. I have a great family that supports me and cheers me on each step of the way


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2012)

3jsmom... you're more than welcome... 

BostonMaria - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!  I rejoice with you in the Gift of your blessing that is your marriage. Blessed is the fruit of your womb and I wish you  many more years of Peace and Love in the Lord.


----------



## Laela (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your graduating this summer lilanie...isn't God good?! Amein~


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (May 16, 2012)

I'm blessed because even in death HE remembers ...


----------



## BostonMaria (May 16, 2012)

Laela said:


> @3jsmom... you're more than welcome...
> 
> @BostonMaria - HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!  I rejoice with you in the Gift of your blessing that is your marriage. Blessed is the fruit of your womb and I wish you  many more years of Peace and Love in the Lord.



Thank you Laela :Rose:


----------



## lilanie (May 17, 2012)

Laela said:


> Congratulations on your graduating this summer @lilanie...isn't God good?! Amein~



Thank you immensely...

Although my dad will be the only at the commencement for me, I am blessed nonetheless...


----------



## topsyturvy86 (May 18, 2012)

My list has no end  Sometimes it's easy to get bugged down by what we don't have but when we sit and think of what we do have, we realise we have everything that we need for 'today'. 

God is merciful and faithful. We don't even know half of what He protects us from each day.

Sorry ... my heart is overflowing today 

(p.s. Hi Laela! )


----------



## auparavant (May 18, 2012)

That there are people who know how to pray for your situation because G-d sent them at that specific time and what they said was right on the money! ...even when they didn't have the details.  I am so thankful!


----------



## Laela (May 22, 2012)

Hi back, topsyturvy86! Good to see you back !


----------

